# Betta and Ghost Shrimp



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a male Betta in a two-gallon (US) tank with a heater and filter. I've heard/read that ghost shrimp will live fine with a betta. Is my tank roomy enough for the both of them? Has anyone had any problems with the two being together? Thanks!


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont believe bettas take interest in inverts tho it would be nice to upgrade your betta to at least a 5 gallon tank. That would be great for the both species.


----------



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

tangy said:


> I dont believe bettas take interest in inverts tho it would be nice to upgrade your betta to at least a 5 gallon tank. That would be great for the both species.


I'd love to be able to upgrade, and it is in my plans for the future. At the moment, however, I lack the space.

Other than that, I guess they'd be okay? Everything I've read seems to indicate they'd be fine together.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Provide plenty of plants for the shrimps to hide in case the betta tries to divebomb them.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

It really depends on the personality of your betta. Some will tolerate tank mates and some will eat 'em. LOL. It'll be an experiment. Providing cover for the shrimp is an excellent idea. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

So far, so good. I've had the shrimp in the tank for about half an hour. My betta has flared his gills at it a few times, but seems to have no desire to make it a meal! Hopefully they can continue to co-habitate peacefully!


----------

